# No orgasm in marriage



## kay (Jul 12, 2011)

What can I do about my marriage? I got married at almost 30 as virgin.Av been married for 4 years and hardly had an orgasm. What can I do because I cannot even buy a sex toy since we are Christians and my husband must not even hear of it. How can I help myself


----------



## kay (Jul 12, 2011)

kay said:


> What can I do about my marriage? I got married at almost 30 as virgin.Av been married for 4 years and hardly had an orgasm. What can I do because I cannot even buy a sex toy since we are Christians and my husband must not even hear of it. How can I help myself


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Why can't Christians by sex toys?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Truly. I know of nothing in the Bible that says you can't have sex toys. Pretty much anything is a go between married people as far as I know.

What makes you orgasm? Oral? Fingering? Does your husband know you don't orgasm and does he do anything to accomplish it?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

wait what?! Christians can't buy toys??? well i know a LOT of people who are f*cked then. lol


----------



## mysteryman (Apr 15, 2011)

kay said:


> What can I do about my marriage? I got married at almost 30 as virgin.Av been married for 4 years and hardly had an orgasm. What can I do because I cannot even buy a sex toy since we are Christians and my husband must not even hear of it. How can I help myself


I am sadden by your situation but i have good new for you cheer up your problem is a simple one once you know what to do I am hear to offer some tips. first 

1. you need to spice things up you cannot have sex the same way every time. penetration alone cannot and will not do it for most ladies. some oral needs to be in the mix. yes christians can do oral in the bible songs of solomon 2:3, solomon wrote and I qoute *"As the apple tree among the trees of the wood, so is my beloved among the sons. I sat down under his shadow with great delight, and his fruit was sweet to my taste."*

get this book Guide To Love Making  it has over 500 tips, techniques and strategies to get you out of sexual boredom and greater intimacy


----------



## steak (May 6, 2011)

Hicks said:


> Why can't Christians by sex toys?


Because Christians only have sex for reproduction.

Any Christian who pleases her/himself sexually just for her/his enjoyment is sinning and is not a good Christian.

Good Christians don't have sex unless they are trying to have a baby.

OP: Orgasms are irrelevant for you. You've chosen the Christian life so sexual pleasure is totally unimportant for you. You as a good Christian are not supposed to enjoy sex, it's only for reproduction.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

mysteryman said:


> I am sadden by your situation but i have good new for you cheer up your problem is a simple one once you know what to do I am hear to offer some tips. first
> 
> 1. you need to spice things up you cannot have sex the same way every time. penetration alone cannot and will not do it for most ladies. some oral needs to be in the mix. yes christians can do oral in the bible songs of solomon 2:3, solomon wrote and I qoute *"As the apple tree among the trees of the wood, so is my beloved among the sons. I sat down under his shadow with great delight, and his fruit was sweet to my taste."*
> 
> get this book Guide To Love Making  it has over 500 tips, techniques and strategies to get you out of sexual boredom and greater intimacy



I do agree that oral sex can be the best way to help a woman reach orgasm. Penetration, most of the time, doesn't really get the job done... unless the guy knows what he's doing.



steak said:


> Because Christians only have sex for reproduction.
> 
> Any Christian who pleases her/himself sexually just for her/his enjoyment is sinning and is not a good Christian.
> 
> ...


I really disagree with this. That's not how it works... in my perception, at least. I know you have your own beliefs and I respect that. It's just that.... I don't think like that.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

kay said:


> What can I do about my marriage? I got married at almost 30 as virgin.Av been married for 4 years and hardly had an orgasm.


Practice makes perfect. Keep practicing until you get it right.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

Explore your sexuality by reading books and watching videos. You also need to discuss this with your husband. 

In my humble opinion, religion doesn't have to do anything with deepening your relationships.

Since you're a Christian like me, I believe that God gave us sex for us to explore, enjoy, relish and savor it.

It is a component of the art of passion. There's nothing sinful about it.

Then again, taking a quote from Henry Ford:

If you think you can or think you can't, either way you're right.


So that means, if you think it's sinful or think it's not sinful... either way you're right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheTopChef (Oct 14, 2010)

steak said:


> Because Christians only have sex for reproduction.
> 
> Any Christian who pleases her/himself sexually just for her/his enjoyment is sinning and is not a good Christian.
> 
> ...


I'm coming out of lurk mode to say PLEASE don't perpetuate these horrible myths. My husband and I are both very strong Christians. On that note:

1. My husband and I made the decision before we got married we didn't want kids. He got a vasectomy. We have sex on an average of 3 times a week.

2. There are no words for that one.

3. Wrong. See number 1.

4. Seriously? You've got to be kidding me. Good Christians are not supposed to enjoy sex, it's only for reproduction? What are you smoking?

Christians are already given a hard time in this world. I am begging you, knock it off with this horrible attitude towards Christians.

ETA: I can only hope the "banned" under your name means that you have been.


----------



## saveamarriage101 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey there,

Women usually need more than just penetration to orgasm. Try having a lot of foreplay, maybe even him performing oral sex on you. It will really get you in the mood and get things happening. During sex, try different positions to see if one works better than the other for you. And when he is finished if you still haven't orgasmed, allow him to go back to oral sex, or just using his hands.


----------



## flnative (Jul 16, 2011)

steak said:


> Because Christians only have sex for reproduction.
> 
> Any Christian who pleases her/himself sexually just for her/his enjoyment is sinning and is not a good Christian.
> 
> ...


No.....


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

saveamarriage101 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Women usually need more than just penetration to orgasm. Try having a lot of foreplay, maybe even him performing oral sex on you. It will really get you in the mood and get things happening. During sex, try different positions to see if one works better than the other for you. And when he is finished if you still haven't orgasmed, allow him to go back to oral sex, or just using his hands.


Yeah, I forgot to mention that foreplay is really an important part of making love to your woman.

An amazing foreplay will increase the chances of her reaching orgasm *dramatically*.

Just remember to take it slow and relish every aspect of your woman and let her experience you too.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

kay said:


> What can I do about my marriage? I got married at almost 30 as virgin.Av been married for 4 years and hardly had an orgasm. What can I do because I cannot even buy a sex toy since we are Christians and my husband must not even hear of it. How can I help myself


To many ppl allow their faith to cause them to be sexually repressed. They forget that part of the bible that says "the marriage bed is undefiled"

We are Christians and I am in fact ordained but it doesn't slow us down. We understand whatever we as a married couple do in our bedroom is completely sanctioned by God. BTW I have bought her plenty of toys. Her fulfillment is my only concern.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 2, 2011)

Stonewall said:


> To many ppl allow their faith to cause them to be sexually repressed. They forget that part of the bible that says "the marriage bed is undefiled"
> 
> We are Christians and I am in fact ordained but it doesn't slow us down. We understand whatever we as a married couple do in our bedroom is completely sanctioned by God. BTW I have bought her plenty of toys. Her fulfillment is my only concern.



Or, if you don't want to use toys Kay, then wear something sexy, suduce your husband, throw him down on the bed, straddle and ride him slowly all night long! You just need to get into it more!


----------

